# The Judge



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I did not want to hi-jack Mr Melons thread, so started a new one. I came very,very,very close to picking this up the other night. But level head prevailed and I ended up with the security-six instead. Still thinking about getting it though.lol
http://www.taurususa.com/video/taurus-theJudge-video.cfm


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

you wont be sorry. My dad has .410 slug, .45 LC HP, .410 slug , .45 LC HP, etc...


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks more like a "range toy", Do you know anyone that has tried to CCW it? I know it is pretty freakin heavy. lol I thought it would be great for the boat or catfishing alone from the bank. More I talk about it, I know I am going to end up with it. lol


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i posted that gun on melons thread. my neighbor has one. he is cpd.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Does he use it for just home defense? Doubt he would carry it as a back up.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Come on Spence ... buy it..buy it.. so I can shoot it too I want one for the same reson as you. I saw a used one at Gander for 4 & change but wanted another skatter gun like a tool 

When I was in the hospital in Ontario a few years ago the Mounties brought a guy in who took a single shot to the guts (rear entry) from a shop keeper and after seeing that I was inpressed but that was from a long gun. Either way he was cut up & almost bled to death


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I still have my eye on one,lol But might be awhile before I can talk myself into it.


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

What are they asking and where is the shop? I'll be down again next week.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

they sell it new here in zanesville for $345.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

345? are you serious. Cheapest in C-bus (that I have found) is $449


----------



## Howdey (Apr 24, 2006)

My dad purchased one a while ago and now 3 of his friends went out and got em, i love shooting it. I was going to get one but then I remembered if dad has one then I already have one. It is a fun gun.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

yeah id like to know where it can be had for $345..and i assume that is blued?????


----------

